# RC Bottle



## Mudcat666 (Sep 6, 2015)

Help date.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2015)

20th century.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks like 1937-39


----------



## judu2 (Sep 20, 2015)

im thinking 1930 - 1937


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 20, 2015)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> 20th century.


LOL, Eric.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 20, 2015)

What does the base say? Anything like, say, 9 <(I)> 7 or maybe a 36?What does the bottle say on it in general. Can you angle it in the right light-- not letting the light pass through but instead bounce off-- and read a "Ghost label" of the ACL? There could be clues in that alone. [font="tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]Welcome to the forum! [/font]


----------

